# Oil DUMPING out of the exhaust



## 6010LongRod (Jul 20, 2019)

I desperately need some help... I did a head gasket and timing job on my sisters 2015 Cruze ltz 1.4t. Started up and timing seems to be just fine, but there is oil, DUUUMPING into the eexhaust.... Like it almost drained the whole motor of oil.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Must have missed something important. Head bolts torqued properly? Maybe the head gasket slipped? I haven’t done the head on the Cruze yet so I can’t be sure what all is down there.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Is the engine running very rough? Did you do a compression test since you changed the head gasket?


----------



## 6010LongRod (Jul 20, 2019)

Compression from #1-#4 is as follows: 163-161-167-168. Headbolts were replaced with new since they are tty, and torqued to specs in the proper order.
UPDATE: I have removed turbo and plugged all the lines that ran to it and ran the motor with no problems, leaks or the like. So it must be a seal or something on the turbo..?


----------



## 6010LongRod (Jul 20, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> Is the engine running very rough? Did you do a compression test since you changed the head gasket?


It was running rough upon initial startup, but that's because it was literally drowning in oil. However since I unbolted the exhaust manifold and ran it for a few minutes, it really cleared up and started running a bit better


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Would have to have a major seal failure on the turbo to leak that much oil, but I guess it is possible. Was the drain line clogged or damaged during the initial repairs?


----------



## Cocodabney (Jan 16, 2021)

6010LongRod said:


> It was running rough upon initial startup, but that's because it was literally drowning in oil. However since I unbolted the exhaust manifold and ran it for a few minutes, it really cleared up and started running a bit better


Hello, did this fix the problem? I have 16 Cruze 1.4 LT I don’t care about having a turbo on the car since I don’t plan on racing. One mechanic suggest replacing the entire engine but if it’s the turbo that’s causing the leak I would be wasting money right? I have heavy white smoke coming from the exhaust pipe because as soon as I turn the car on all the oil drains through the exhaust. None of my engine lights are on. Only the oil pressure light letting me know there’s no oil in it.


----------



## Johnny Q (Jan 22, 2021)

Cocodabney said:


> Hello, did this fix the problem? I have 16 Cruze 1.4 LT I don’t care about having a turbo on the car since I don’t plan on racing. One mechanic suggest replacing the entire engine but if it’s the turbo that’s causing the leak I would be wasting money right? I have heavy white smoke coming from the exhaust pipe because as soon as I turn the car on all the oil drains through the exhaust. None of my engine lights are on. Only the oil pressure light letting me know there’s no oil in it.


Hello just wondering if you happened to figure out this issue. My chevy cruze is doing the same thing oil pressure low turn off engine, also oil is coming out of the exhaust.


----------

